#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Bobcock in Venice - December 2008

## Bobcock

I'm all romance me.....took the wife to Venice, leaving the kids with my parents for a few days between Xmas and New Year.

Reality was I wanted a decent backdrop to test my new camera.

She knew nothing about the purchase until she was me pocketing the VAT at Suwarnabhumi. Even then she wouldn't believe I'd done such a thing until the eldest piped up, "He did Mum, he bought a new camera" She asked how much, I mumbled expensive and she'd forgotten about it by the time we boarded for London....Phew.

I loved Venice, expensive yes, but we just walked and walked for 3 days. No boating, no gondolas, magnificent to look at yes, but I'm fucked if I gonna pay 4500B to sit in one for 45 minutes. It was chuffing freezing.

Anyway onto the pics

1. I had this image in my head for days, finally got a chance of it on day 3.



2. Masks are everywhere, photographed many.



3. The weather was cold but so clear, see the snow capped mountains to the north.



4. Looks far better in B&W



5. Took many many shots in this location, where the gondolas are parked in front of Piazza San Marco.



6. From the top of The Campanile, looking down on St. Marks Basilica.



7. Looking down at San Giorgio Magiorre Island from the top of St Marks Campanile. Very early morning.



8. Sunrise over the lagoon.



9. Gondalier



10. Piazza San Marco at night.

----------


## AntRobertson

Nice pics, Cockbob.  Ahh the life of an excessively well-paid expat eh, swanning around Europe!

Oh and by the way I'll be coming down to BKK in the next month or so, probably with the wife.  We'll be staying with you so I thought I'd better, you know, let you know and stuff.  I'd hate to have to suffer the inconvenience of you not having my room ready or something.

----------


## Bobcock

No problem, you are more than welcome. Let me know the dates and breakfast requirements.

Will the Sons Of Satan be coming as well?

----------


## reinvented

that looks ace, thanks for sharing

----------


## AntRobertson

> No problem, you are more than welcome. Let me know the dates and breakfast requirements.
> 
> Will the Sons Of Satan be coming as well?


Nope, the twin terrors will be safely ensconced in a cage at home or with the g'parents.  Your place is too nice to subject to their tornado of destruction.

I'll have the same breakfast that your lads made for us last time thanks!

----------


## Bobcock

11. St Marks Basilica at dawn.



12. Gondola's parked for the night



13. Sun on the faces of the Grand Canal buildings.



14. Rialto Market



15. These little hydrants just pour water all day



16. This front door amused me.



17.



18. Grand Canal



19. Inside Santa Maria della Salute.



20. Nice Christian lady carrying a head from the roof of the above.

----------


## melvbot

Nice pics Blobby. I dont know if its the perspective/angles that 8, 10 and 11 are shot at but they look like theyve got a bit of fish eye or barrelling going off

----------


## Bobcock

14mm on a full frame sensor.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Number 8 is nice.

----------


## AntRobertson

Could've done with you and your camera on our trip home.  The setting on our crappy little digital was wrong so most of the pics have come out all blurry and crap.  :Sad:

----------


## Bobcock

Marmers, yeah I like 8 and there's another in this batch I like. Funny they were both taken at times when the missus was having a rest and I could put my tripod down and use it.

21. Shame that Santa maria della Salute was being renovated as the light in this shot is perfect.



22. The gondalas at Piazzo San Marco.



23. 



24. Another shot of the distant snow covered peaks.



25.



26.



27.



28. I liked this shot, taken with a light orange filter, taken on a show exposure to show the movement in the boats that really were bouncing around on choppy water.



29. Inside Piazzo San Marco, slow exposure with close curtain flash.



30. As above

----------


## Happyman

Bloody great pics - has been years since I was there !

Pic No 14 Rialto Market 

I thought I had seen or eaten most weird veggies but WTF are the things with the 55o price tag ? Triffids???  :rofl:

----------


## Nawty

Nice clear pics there Knobsy....much better than before.

Just goes to show it must be the camera and not the photographer.

Did you get a nice romantic shag in while you waz in Venice ?

----------


## BarnacleBill

Can I ask what camera you managed to buy?

----------


## Bobcock

Happyman

Tardivo Radicchio | Seasonal Products

Tardivo Raddichio

Nawty

Of course it the camera. Give a decent camera to the security guard outside the doctor where you go for your piles treatment and you will get decent pics. Nothing to do with the clear atmosphere in a European winter and the magnificent light at certain times.

Bill

It's a Canon 5D Mark II

----------


## Nawty

How much would a camera like that cost Knobsy ?

I reckon about 100k myself.

----------


## Bobcock

a little bit less.

----------


## Nawty

98k..

----------


## Bobcock

a little more....

----------


## Bobcock

Next Batch

31. Piazza San Marco after sunset



32. Nightime canal view.



33. The roof of Santa Maria Della Salute with flyby



34. Sunrise over the gondolas, with fill in flash.



35. Another sunrise shot. Just perfect light.



36. Lions head - Piazza San Marco



37. Gondola on Canal.



38. Crap pic, hand held, but was suprised to find this in our hotel.



39. Some church or other, an example of the sky we had there on the last day.



40. Early morning, getting his gondola ready for the day.

----------


## Rural Surin

Great piccies! Thanks for shaing :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

99k..

So where did you leave wifey while you were out taking all these piccies ?

Or did you hire a gigolo for the few days ?

----------


## bustak

WOW, these are great, especially the 14mm shots!

Were they taken w/ the the new 5d? I noticed you mentioned "full frame." 

This one is so damn beautiful:


nice job!

----------


## Nawty

I was hoping Bustak would not say 'WOW'....it only encourages him.

Anyway, enough about Knobs. My photography course went well in CM over new year. I know how to turn the camera on now. I still forgot to take of the lens cover several times. But I will soon catch up to Knobsy and then I to can go to Venice.

----------


## kingwilly

awesome thread mate.

----------


## Pnow

#37, my favorite.

----------


## Bobcock

Bustak, thanks, I loved that shot also, I also took the bridge and just the left wall to get rid of the lights, but there was a bit of camera shake when I saw it on the monitor that I couldn't detect when viewing the screen at the time. Yes, it is the full frame 5D Mark II, which has resulted in me already having to buy some new cards, the biggest RAW file to date is 32MB plus.

Nawty, you really are a sad bastard. You up for lunch tomorrow?

----------


## Bobcock

Here's the last batch

41. The Grand Canal



42. Someones ground floor courtyard, looked like a nice pic.



43. Window.



44. Rialto bridge.



45. Gondola



46. 4 gondolas queueing to enter a small canal. waited ages for them to line up like this.



47. Gondola passing under Rialto Bridge.



48. Rialto Bridge.



49. Pidgeons having a bath.



50. Looked better in Black & White



51. More masks



52. Finally Mrs Bobcock tries one on.

----------


## Nawty

Nice lips on missus Knobsy......don't ya think guys ??

----------


## Bobcock

Yup..

----------


## bustak

BC, a couple of days ago I played around w/ the new 5d (the camera used to take these photos) & it felt like magic. The guy at the shop put a 50mm USM lens on it & it was incredible.

Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Apparently he is devising a plan to get the next one that he wants. Around 250k baht now.

Yet his plan is for 2 years time, it will take him that long to figure out and save enough for the camera AND a holiday for the missus to the most romantic destination on earth....Australia.

----------


## Bobcock

Utter fabrication.

The 1Ds Mark III is 228,000 and has the same processor as my current camera.

I have no intention of buying one.

----------


## Bobcock

The good thing about photography is that you are always learning, therefore you can go back over a set of photos and see things you missed before.

So I've been revisiting my Venice pics, there were a lot of them and plenty of new ideas coming to mind, so I'm going to add some more as I look at them.

54. Basilica De San Marco at dawn, shame about the scaffolding.



55. Campanile de San Marco at dawn, taken from same place and at same time as pic 54.



56. Plaza San Marco



57. Silhouette of Campanile de San Marco at dawn, the rising sun low behind.

----------


## Bobcock

58. Statues in front of the Camponile de San Marco.



59. Gondolas from the top of Camponile de San Marco.



60. San Giorgio Maggiorie Island from Camponile San Marco. Taken early morning, bloody freezing.



61. Gondolas. This is actually a new take on one of the photos taken before



62. Venetians were religious, probably still are, lots of these around the place.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Love the pics Bobcock, and a great location for a shoot.

This would explain all the flooding then. :Smile: 




> 15. These little hydrants just pour water all day

----------


## Bobcock

> Love the pics Bobcock, and a great location for a shoot.


Yup, Bangkok is good, but Venice was magnificent.

Also struggling on an empty stomach drives and artist and with the cost of a restaurant there.......

----------


## Cujo

Absolutely gorgeous pics.

----------


## Bobcock

63.



64. Gondola in silhouette on the Grand Canal, I think taken from the Rialto Bridge.



65. venetian Christmas decoration, lots of these on show.



66. Gotta love the smell of a real Italian deli anywhere....



67.

----------


## Bobcock

68.



69. Grand Canal



70. Inside the Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute



71.



72.

----------


## Bobcock

73. Brad Pitt driving a Venice taxi.



74.



75. Chiesa del Redentore di Andrea Palladio



76.



77.

----------


## Bobcock

78.



79.



80.



81.

----------


## OhOh

No. 52: È una bella

Nos. 1 - 81: È una bella città.

----------


## Bobcock

Que?...

----------


## Bobcock

82. Christmas decorations in a chic shopping street.



83. Basillica di San Marco taken at night. This pic is a great example as to why one should go back and look at pics again, because I can't believe I dismissed this shot first time.



84. Gondolas parked up for the night.



85. Different angle of the same 'parking lot

----------


## Bobcock

86. gondola at the waterfront of Piazza San Marco



87.



88.



89. Rialto Bridge



90.

----------


## OhOh

> Que?...


No 52 - She is a beautiful lady.
nos 1-81 - It is a beautiful city.

----------


## Bobcock

91.



92. The Jesuits Church



93. Not sure why I didn't use this one instead of the original one in the first post.



94. Seagull in flight.



95.

----------


## Cujo

Bluddy lovely mate, enjoyed that. Thanks.

----------


## Bobcock

Final Set

96. Another seagull, I like seagulls.



97. The main front



98. Above the doorway at Basilica Di San Marco



99.



100.



101.



THE END.

----------

